# fleas/lice/itching behavior???



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I noticed today my rescue feral was acting bizarre...like she was pecking and chasing something in her feathers, acting all twitchy....and itchy...shes been puffed up a lot too

I know wild birds get the bird louse....can they get fleas? I could go thru her feathers but shed get super stressed (they are settling into their new home) is there some sort of powder that I can get, safe for birds???? and where?

thanks!!
jennifer


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She could have lice which you can spray her for. You can buy a spray for birds in most pet stores. Be very careful not to get the spray in her eyes or mouth. To treat the head you could spray some on a cloth and then wipe the birds head with the cloth.
Worms can also cause itching and so can molting.


----------



## pigifan (Nov 2, 2005)

There is also something called the pigeon louse fly (especially in warmer climates) which is about the size of a typical fly. It sometimes becomes visible moving sideways on the pigeon before it goes back under the feathers. When it bites them to feed on their blood they become very twitchy, picking on their feathers and sometimes kicking violently backwards to get rid of it.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

Yes, we have those here....I was thinking thats what it is, will get some treatment!


----------

